# My simple photo set-up.



## el_d

I spent alot of time and alot of money (for me) trying to get some good pics but I was wasting my time. I dont have the skill or the knowhow for the photography thing. I had seen Liggets photos and reading about him placing it on his front steps. I had a hard time believing it. 
 So I tried it. Whoa!! Took apart me tent and decided to take my pics outside from now on. 

Just a plain piece of steel I use to place my pans on and shoot with my wifes Fuji 1000. I clean up the dust with PSElements 6 and add vignette(sp?), brand it and label. Here is the pic of the pen I was shooting at the time.



 

 Anyway here is a shot of my "studio".


----------



## steeler fan1

I'm like you, absolutely no skill at taking pictures. I had heard natural light works very good for photos. Next time I'm going to try your suggestion.

Thanks for sharing.

Carl


----------



## rjwolfe3

Awesome, I may have to try that myself. Very frustrated with my photos. What do you do when it is cold out? Oops, never mind you are Texas, probably don't get snow in your parts.


----------



## hunter-27

rjwolfe3 said:


> What do you do when it is cold out?


I was thinking the same thing, I do not live in the land of the southern climate.


----------



## Moosewatcher

I love the look you get with the steel background.  Never would have thought of that.  Pictures are first class.

Ken


----------



## rbooher7526

Fantastic job on the pens and the photography. You should be proud.


----------



## john l graham

Snow will reflect light!!!!


----------



## AKPenTurner

Awesome! I love the steel effect.


----------



## el_d

rjwolfe3 said:


> Awesome, I may have to try that myself. Very frustrated with my photos. What do you do when it is cold out? Oops, never mind you are Texas, probably don't get snow in your parts.



 The first pics I took with this setup were taken in early Feb. As long as I got a fairly clear sky and a bright sun Im good. My "shop"(back porch) is facing east and as soon as the shadow falls past my "studio" Ill start shooting. 

 Now trying to get them pens out of their little winter coats is another problem.:biggrin:


----------



## el_d

Thanks for the feedback guys. Its an easy set up. Not like before when I would drag out my tent and lights AFTER the kids went to bed to have some peace and quiet. Then spend hours trying to get a decent shot only to spend more time in photoshop.

 I took pics of 7 pens in a little over 30 min. That would have taken a LONG time with my old photo tent set-up.


----------



## SDB777

I like taking my photo's outside, but others jump me about the trees/buildings/whatever being reflected in the pens...how do you get around that?

Like the idea of using steel.  Sort of reflective, but not overly so like mirrors or black glass....works well.  What are you using to keep your steel from rusting or getting scratched up?


Scott (seems you have a good set-up) B


----------



## snyiper

Use titanium or alum ...no rust.


----------



## rjwolfe3

Does this work on overcast days or is sunny the best time to do it?


----------



## el_d

SDB777 said:


> I like taking my photo's outside, but others jump me about the trees/buildings/whatever being reflected in the pens...how do you get around that?
> 
> Like the idea of using steel.  Sort of reflective, but not overly so like mirrors or black glass....works well.  What are you using to keep your steel from rusting or getting scratched up?
> 
> 
> Scott (seems you have a good set-up) B



After each shoot I will spray it down with WD40 and keep it inside behind the couch. When Im ready for it Ill just wipe it down. I guess Aluminum or Titanium would work too just not sure on the price???

 As far as the reflections, I dont have a problem with them but I have thougt about using the white tent material in front of the pen so the reflection is of the "tent". Dont really know. Havent tried it. Or maybe even shoot from a different angle???


----------



## el_d

rjwolfe3 said:


> Does this work on overcast days or is sunny the best time to do it?



Pics are a little darker on overcast days but still better than what I could achieve indoors using my tent.


----------



## Nikitas

I am glad you shared that! I will shoot my pens like this now to see if I can do as good as you did! 
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## glwalker

I also like shooting outdoors.  The steel is a great idea.  I like the soft shadow.  I usually use a towel or piece of material so that I get no shadow at all.  I always shoot in the shade, usually on sunny days.  That way you get good light, but no shadows or reflections. But cloudy days work also.


----------



## Ambidex

Love that pen!..And thanks for sharing..been struggling to get any pics that are postworthy, not because of the pens..


----------

